# Starting new home automation project



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Now THAT is a remote!


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

This photo the buttons are lit up. You could probably program it to land a space craft. I use to use logitech harmony remotes but after trying out some of these real remotes I leave the harmony remotes to the best buy kids. 

These remotes you have to do the design and programming from the ground up. No wizards on this guy all design layout, macros and button presses need to be programmed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice gig...:thumbsup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Not my cup of tea.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Now they can brag to other people about the useless crap they put into the house. I hope you got rich and took em to the cleaners, cause I really believe yuppies should be separated from all their cash as soon as possible because they are not responsible, or intelligent enough to have any .


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

how and where do you generate your jobs ?


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Now they can brag to other people about the useless crap they put into the house. I hope you got rich and took em to the cleaners, cause I really believe yuppies should be separated from all their cash as soon as possible because they are not responsible, or intelligent enough to have any .


I wouldn't really classify them as Yuppies or any customer as Yuppies because they want a system like this. It's a matter of integration of multiple systems and devices to make life easier. 



Lep said:


> how and where do you generate your jobs ?


My company has two sides to it, Installations and Service and the other is Productions and Events.

All of the work we do right now is generated through word of mouth, being in the right place at the right time and providing a new solution and a well throughout solution to problems people have. 

The service and install side we tend to focus on Television Studios, Film Production houses, music production, live venues, theaters, amusement and restaurants like sports bars. 

The other side we actually produce and create the events and items that are done in spaces like that. 

On occasion we'll pickup the house of the owner of those venues who wants to do their home. 

Ideally one day working our way into screening rooms or bigger home theater rooms for people in the entertainment industry.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Edrick said:


> I wouldn't really classify them as Yuppies or any customer as Yuppies because they want a system like this. It's a matter of integration of multiple systems and devices to make life easier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hold on a minute while I tweet.. That Justin Beeber is just so cute! 
Who wants to watch some Bravo?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Edrick said:


> I wouldn't really classify them as Yuppies or any customer as Yuppies because they want a system like this. It's a matter of integration of multiple systems and devices to make life easier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice gig, I have a friend that does this stuff, and he hates regular electrical work so he calls me to do it... when I have a client that wants home theater, I call him to do it, he puts together some dam good chit that I have no clue about...:blink::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Edrick said:


> I wouldn't really classify them as Yuppies or any customer as Yuppies because they want a system like this. It's a matter of integration of multiple systems and devices to make life easier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




at one point in time I could have probably learned a little bit more about your type of work . I'm not sure now I think if I did a few jobs home entertainment it would be a learning curve but it's not impossible to learn.


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

Another decent programmable remote to use for smaller projects (not the one your talking about here) is ProControl, a division of RTI. I've used a few of them on jobs for simple control of multiple components. 

Hey Edrick, what brand IP cameras do you use?


----------

